# Clear blue dial hormone opk?



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi

I'm just wondering if anyone used these and did they work for you?

I have pcos and never had regular cycles, they've been 4mths 6mths 8mths and over a year in the past with no ovulation signs.  Whilst on clomid years ago I used these (just not the dual hormone ones) and along with not much ovulation discharge they showed me a smiley face at day 19.  

Recently I've made some lifestyle changes and from march ive had 6 week cycles with ovulation discharge at day 18-22 and about 18 days later I get my period.  But I've never gotten pregnant.  This cycle I decided to chart and use opk.  My chart I don't know what's going on, I've had two dips but no rises and my temp is staying around 36c and negative opk.  Yesterday and today I had a lot of ewcm and had a flashy smiley but no changes in my temp (except the 2nd dip was two days prior)

So my question is when should we b'd?  Should I wait to see if and when I get a solid smiley?  Or now with the ewcm?  Because I only ever get 2 days of this ewcm I can't imagine the test being and better than this tomorrow?

Any advice or experience with these?

This is all new to me I don't ovulate!  These body changes from march have been both confusing and exciting!

Also my ovaries are aching tonight.  This is what I've been experiencing from march, ewcm, sore ovaries then at, the charting and opk is just started this cycle so I'm not familiar with any pattern in that end 

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi LisaL, 

Have you checked out the sperm meets egg plan?  Basically that says to   every 2 days throughout the cycle from day 8 (I think) right the way through to AF/BFP. The thought process is there will always be     floating around then. Sorry I cant put it any better. Just googl3 sperm meets egg plan. 

EWCM sounds positive to me. I would go for it   what have you got to lose?  

Good luck!  

Jade


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi

I was just about to say instead of wasting all your time and money and mental energy on all this stuff, can't you just BD every 2 days?

X


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for replies.  

B'd every two days we'd be lucky!  It just doesn't seem to happen, DP has ill health and I work full time then with a lively toddler we really need to pencil it in   Sometimes LO naps thru the day and that's him awake to 11pm, it's bizarre how something natural can become so chore like!  Not that I don't enjoy it I do it's the tiredness!  Plus DP had a slightly low count but not so bad so I kind of thought too often wouldn't be great? For count?  

In addition to that I'd really like to know that I am in fact ovulating I'd love to see that solid smiley face for peak fertility, I've never been this regular and apart from clomid never had ewcm.  Today was another flashy smiley.  We did b'd last night but if I'm still flashy smiley then maybe it's too early. ?  I also had another dip in temp today. I think my body try ovulation a few times b4 ovulating or not which is why I need to see the solid face.  Also I believed I was having a 18-21 LP but now I maybe be actually ovulating much longer after the ewcm which means my timing as been way of.  Then again I may not see the solid face and maybe I'm not ovulating after all just an increase in estrogen and an attempt 

Expensive is right but I think I need to just pay it to get the clarity on what is going on.  Just wondering what others experienced if they used these opks

Thanks
Lisa


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

So after 3 days of flashing smiley I had a static smiley tonight......I don't know why I just don't trust these monitors or I feel like they are programmed to go after x amount of tests!!!!  I know something is going on with my body every six weeks it's just so difficult to believe I have actual ovulation or at least symptoms and positive opks after 20+ yrs of nada!


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

If anyone has any experience on clearblue dual hormone opk I'd welcome your thoughts?

Basically I had approx 7 low fertility empty circles then on Saturday about the 8 test I had a flashy smiley same Sunday same Monday same Tuesday morning but Tuesday night a static smiley for peak fertility.  I missed testing all Wednesday and this morn because you can't use the test again for 48 hrs so I tested tonight and got an empty low fertility circle?  Would that be correct?  I was expecting another flashing smiley?  I thought it would work down to peak 1 peak 2 high fertility low fertility (tomorrow) not already?

Any help on these opk?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

hi lisaL,

Unfortunately ive never used that brand. im using clearblue advanced fertility monitor and i cant say im overly impressed atm. Im a POAS addict ovulation/ht, doesnt matyer to me. 
Ckearblye has been saying high for god knows how long. internet cheapie on day 15 said max fertility. clearblue disnt pick that up. so im really sorry, cant help with the smiley faces ones. 
Just a thought a popular selling website do Home Insemination kits if that helps on the not being able to   every 2 days. Make take the pressure off a little 

xxx


----------



## LisaL29 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks

What web is that?

Yeh I'm having my doubts.  I just thought I wouldn't go to low fertility so quickly.  Plus my bbt is not indicative of ovulation.  I did have a dip at the first high fertility then back to my baseline temp then another dip at my peak result then back to my baseline and I'm still at my baseline at the next low fertility result.  I was confused before but now I'm even more confused!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

Hi LisaL, 

the website is E B A Y for home insem kits. 

I would say internet cheapies from the same place seem to be more reliable (at least for me) and you can get a bundle of ovulation internet cheapies for about £3.99 and usually free postage. 

But i shall stick with the clearblue for a couple of more months but use my ICs as well as back up. 

Im sorry i havent been too much help x


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

I have used them in the past and I thought it would go down to o after a solid smiley but haven't checked the leaflet.  The gradual drop may be on the days you can't test.  I have found  previously  it gave me a consistent  reading each month of around day 18-21 for ovulation  (my cycles  vary in length by a few days between 28 and 35 but usually  around  30 - 33 so about right). The last cycle  I used them for I had a flashing  smile  for about 7 or more days and only a solid one on day 24.  My period then started on day 28 so not sure  what happened there.  I was using it to confirm  to myself  I was making the right choice going for an unmedicated fet ( after a long wait to get thyroid  levels right didnt want to have to abandon)so based on that decided I would go medicated instead.


----------

